# This is it!!!



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

Many many months have gone by working at making this move happen and we are now 3 weeks out from stepping on a plane. I figure now is about this time to share my experience.

Thankfully my wife is a nurse which puts her on the short list. She applied for her nursing license back in Oct/Nov '08 for Victoria. What was supposed to take 6-8 weeks took 12. Someone in AU dropped the ball. Long story... Next step- find a reputable nursing agency Jan'09. In the end going with the nursing agency she researched thoroughly (O'Grady/Payton) ended up being a mistake. Instead of them truly helping us, we just about had to hold their hand through the process, pushing and double checking their work. Contracts were signed, we were lied to, promises forgotten, they dragged their feet on everything... but perseverance has prevailed. But I will say, once the final paperwork was sent in for the visas and our physicals complete it took roughly 3 weeks for 457 approval. Tickets were purchased 2 weeks ago and we are out in 3. Also, we have a 20-foot container coming just before we leave for our stuff. $4800 US gets it into Melbourne, through customs, and dropped off in a driveway of my choice. I think it's a good deal. 

What's funny is I remmeber reading these forums almost a year ago reading about how it took almost a year... dumb me thought I could do it faster, but now having gone through the process I get it. There's just a lot to contend with. I am also reading a few posts here about people missing family, griping about expenses, unable to find jobs... thankfully I am not in that position with my wife securing a job and myself being paid by a Canadian company. We have had a lot of friends question our move.. some questioning our rationalle for such a huge move. We commonly get the "You really think things will be better over there? I doubt it." but these same people also typically follow by saying, "I'm so jealous, I always dreamed of doing something like this!" It's strange the mistique that Australia has on Americans. One thing I am a little concerned with is how well we will be accepted. But I am approaching this with the idea of embracing the culture and not coming off like a "typical" American that tries to do things their way. Will I miss family? Maybe, but I also consider my wife and daughter the real core of the family. This is to be seen. 

One interesting story I should share... In procuring a 20-foot container I had a very long talk with a woman that gave me a quote for the service. Here's what she had to say. She has 13 years experience with shipping people overseas. 6-7 months ago she was giving maybe 50 online quotes a day. Now a days she is giving 500-700+ online quotes a day. ie: people are moving out of the US in droves! Where are they moving? United Arab Emerates is #1. I am assuming with the drive in construction going on. Next is London, Italy, Australia, and Mexico... I guess with no US jobs Mexicans are moving back. And to confirm this notion... when we went for our physicals the nurse taking me back for chest x-rays just had to throw it out there without me eve coaxing a question, "Why is everybody moving to Australia?" I laughed and just asked, "What do you mean?" She replied, "We have had so many people here going to Australia... and not just individuals. Entire families." I just smiled. We are not pioneers, but I also feel we are at the front of the wave. 

That's it though... on our way come June. See ya in Au!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Great post spratrbo,

Where in Victoria are you heading? We live along the Mornington Peninsula, about 40kms south of the CBD.

We've been here just over 18 months now and I haven't as yet had any homesickness. I miss my family and friends (all expats do) but we learn to live with it. Skype, webcams, cheap phone cards etc all help to keep the communication going.

Sounds like you've had a bit of a rocky road to get where you are now....quite a few of us do but it really is all worth it.

Good luck to you and your family.

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck in your move, you'll have all sorts of feelings but I've found the Aussies very welcoming and friendly towards Americans and Canadians. I'm surprised about the 500-700 quotes thing and I guess the allure of Australia is for a lot of people:

1. Climate
2. English Speaking
3. Many beaches
4. Those Paul Hogan ads (you know the "Shrimp on the Barbie" ones, don't call them Shrimp -- Say it with me "Prawns") 
5. It's far away from all the trouble spots, it seems safe


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

Dolly.. not quite sure where we are going just yet as we have NEVER even been to AU much less even know anyone there. My wife's work will be close to CBD, but she is also anticipating making full use of the public transport system. She's dreading driving on the "wrong" side of the road.. that's a joke. And as far as family goes.. we as a family thrive on adventure and are approaching this trip as a 2 year adventure that we are STRONGLY considering should we like it there, seeking citizenship. Without getting terribly political, we are terrible afraid with how litigious the US has become. ie: Wife is CONSTANTLY afraid of losing her nursing license due to so many people here suing. And there have been plenty of stupid incidences where she very well could have due to other people's mistakes. Many stories. But back to the point of family... we are both from broken families (who isn't) but rely on each other as a team. We both speak to parents sporadically, so I'm not so sure how much we will miss them. And I have a way about me where I set up roots quickly and adapt. I just hope not to get snubbed when I reach out for friendship. 

Amaslam... there are many reason why people are leaving. And people that are really paying attention are recognizing Obama is renegging on most of his political promises. I remember reading about a month ago how AU was asked by the US to house the inmates from Guantanimo TWICE and both times AU refused. My wife and I were high-fiving each other agreeing how AU shouldn't have to pick up the US's problems that would just open them up for attack. 

One thing I have to ask... does anyone know of CHEAP temporary housing. When I get off the plane I would prefer to have a place to land right away rather than hotel it. I don't care if it's furnished, but just some place to crash for maybe a month while we search for long term rentals. And I have no idea yet either where in Melbourne where we will settle. But probably somewhere within 20-30km of where my wife's hospital is which I believe is close to the CBD... I know it's right next door to a college. I have seen some sort of cheap temp rentals in St. Kilda, but didn't know if there was anything better. If anyone can advise I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Can't help with somewhere cheap to rent in Melbourne, but just wanted to say congratulations on the move. 

In our experience (from UK) we've not been snubbed at all when reaching out for friendship, so I think you'll all be okay (more than okay ).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Can't help with somewhere cheap to rent in Melbourne, but just wanted to say congratulations on the move.
> 
> In our experience (from UK) we've not been snubbed at all when reaching out for friendship, so I think you'll all be okay (more than okay ).
> 
> ...


That's what I want to hear!!! We are easy going people looking for a change of pace and here in FL I constantly find myself saying "can't we all just get along?" But everything I have heard, read, seen on TV is that most Aussies are friendly, sarcastic, quick witted, and fun loving which is what I grew up with in New Jersey. I figure I'll be telling people they act like they're from Jersey... just with a funny accent! And that was a joke...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I have to say that all the Australians we've come across have been very friendly and helpful. With any society you'll find not-so-nice people, but we've not come across any yet.

I'm afraid there's not much 'cheap' temp accommodation about. The cheapest we came across was Big4. Good for kids as most places tend to have a pool and play area.

There's quite a bit of info on here about Melbourne suburbs so have a search...also the cityhobo website is pretty good too.

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Don't work yourself up too much about the 'driving on the wrong side' (Dolly is probably saying - what wrong side?  )

Do get your licenses converted to AU the first week (US licenses convert with just paperwork, no road test), that way you immediately have a AU ID. I didn't drive for the first year so got used to the way traffic flows (you need to look BOTH ways before crossing for the first year - just like being a kid again). 

As for the driving the main adjustment is about 1-2 feet more to the RIGHT edge of the lane as compared to when you're driving in the US, pay close attention to where your car sits in the lane, when I first started I tended to ride the left edge of the lane and so needed to make an adjustment towards the right more so I would sit in the middle of lane. 

About the only time you get really confused is when you don't see any cars and it's a bit easy for you to fallback into your US habits 

It takes a few hours to get used to the driving and then in about a month you should be at ease. Just be extra vigilant that first month and do smooth acceleration/stops (like old lady drivers) and you'll be fine. 

Good luck 



spratrbo said:


> Dolly.. not quite sure where we are going just yet as we have NEVER even been to AU much less even know anyone there. My wife's work will be close to CBD, but she is also anticipating making full use of the public transport system. She's dreading driving on the "wrong" side of the road.. that's a joke. And as far as family goes.. we as a family thrive on adventure and are approaching this trip as a 2 year adventure that we are STRONGLY considering should we like it there, seeking citizenship. Without getting terribly political, we are terrible afraid with how litigious the US has become. ie: Wife is CONSTANTLY afraid of losing her nursing license due to so many people here suing. And there have been plenty of stupid incidences where she very well could have due to other people's mistakes. Many stories. But back to the point of family... we are both from broken families (who isn't) but rely on each other as a team. We both speak to parents sporadically, so I'm not so sure how much we will miss them. And I have a way about me where I set up roots quickly and adapt. I just hope not to get snubbed when I reach out for friendship.
> 
> Amaslam... there are many reason why people are leaving. And people that are really paying attention are recognizing Obama is renegging on most of his political promises. I remember reading about a month ago how AU was asked by the US to house the inmates from Guantanimo TWICE and both times AU refused. My wife and I were high-fiving each other agreeing how AU shouldn't have to pick up the US's problems that would just open them up for attack.
> 
> One thing I have to ask... does anyone know of CHEAP temporary housing. When I get off the plane I would prefer to have a place to land right away rather than hotel it. I don't care if it's furnished, but just some place to crash for maybe a month while we search for long term rentals. And I have no idea yet either where in Melbourne where we will settle. But probably somewhere within 20-30km of where my wife's hospital is which I believe is close to the CBD... I know it's right next door to a college. I have seen some sort of cheap temp rentals in St. Kilda, but didn't know if there was anything better. If anyone can advise I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello spratrbro, some good advice above as always. Another thing, there are also plenty of your fellow American/Canadian friends here too where you will be able to form friendships pretty quickly. Your wife being a nurse, she will meet squillions of friends. The Australians are a friendly bunch of people - they chat to everybody and anybody 

Everyone's opinions of Oz are different, Australia not being for everyone, and it certainly isn't the land of milk and honey (where is?) - just keep an open mind - though sounds to me like that is exactly what you are doing anyway!

Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

I used to shoot for a bunch of National auto mags and had many opportunities where I drove right side drive cars. For me it's no big deal with the exception when I went to hit the turn signal the first time the windshield wipers came on. Was not expecting that. But right hand with a stick shift is no big deal. My wife on the other hand is not the greatest driver in the US so add a snafu of right drive left side of the road and we got problems... she's already planning on me driving or public transit. btw- "wrong side of the road" was a cheap dig. But thanks for your info... I was planning on picking up license during first week, but I think you're right and just postpone it until I get housing secured so I won't need to change addy on license.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

spratrbo said:


> I used to shoot for a bunch of National auto mags and had many opportunities where I drove right side drive cars. For me it's no big deal with the exception when I went to hit the turn signal the first time the windshield wipers came on. Was not expecting that. But right hand with a stick shift is no big deal. My wife on the other hand is not the greatest driver in the US so add a snafu of right drive left side of the road and we got problems... she's already planning on me driving or public transit. btw- "wrong side of the road" was a cheap dig. But thanks for your info... I was planning on picking up license during first week, but I think you're right and just postpone it until I get housing secured so I won't need to change addy on license.


I wouldn't worry too much about not being the best driver - the Aussies can't drive and some of the worst driving I have ever seen is here in Australia.


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about not being the best driver - the Aussies can't drive and some of the worst driving I have ever seen is here in Australia.


Oh please tell me you're joking! I grew up learning to drive in New Jersey and NYC where you have to be on your toes, agressive, and smart. But here in Florida these people are the biggest idiots never using turn signals, never checking blind spots, tailgating, and just basically the worst of the worst. I was hoping, praying Aussies were better. They have to be better than this place. Please say it isn't so.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

spratrbo said:


> Oh please tell me you're joking! I grew up learning to drive in New Jersey and NYC where you have to be on your toes, agressive, and smart. But here in Florida these people are the biggest idiots never using turn signals, never checking blind spots, tailgating, and just basically the worst of the worst. I was hoping, praying Aussies were better. They have to be better than this place. Please say it isn't so.


Try driving in India! Drivers cutting in, weaving in and out without consideration for other drivers, all the problems mentioned by spratrbo and scottishcelts, and more.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

spratrbo said:


> Oh please tell me you're joking! I grew up learning to drive in New Jersey and NYC where you have to be on your toes, agressive, and smart. But here in Florida these people are the biggest idiots never using turn signals, never checking blind spots, tailgating, and just basically the worst of the worst. I was hoping, praying Aussies were better. They have to be better than this place. Please say it isn't so.


Nope sorry, i aint joking! tailgating here is their number one favourite pastime! there is also no road courtesy either, they don't practice the 'give way to the right' rule either. They weave in and out like there's no tomorrow and give you a heart attack!

Don't know about the usa but in the uk the left lane is for driving normally the right lane is for overtaking, here in Oz, it doesn't matter what lane you use, so basically Oz drivers are lunatics!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll be fine, like NJ/NY drivers (me being an ex-NY driver). If you drive like everyone means to hit you then you'll be fine. I find the white truck (the pickups) the worst drivers. The big truck drivers are a bit better.

I haven't driven in the UK, so don't know if they're actually better or not.



spratrbo said:


> Oh please tell me you're joking! I grew up learning to drive in New Jersey and NYC where you have to be on your toes, agressive, and smart. But here in Florida these people are the biggest idiots never using turn signals, never checking blind spots, tailgating, and just basically the worst of the worst. I was hoping, praying Aussies were better. They have to be better than this place. Please say it isn't so.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

amaslam said:


> You'll be fine, like NJ/NY drivers (me being an ex-NY driver). If you drive like everyone means to hit you then you'll be fine. I find the white truck (the pickups) the worst drivers. The big truck drivers are a bit better.
> 
> I haven't driven in the UK, so don't know if they're actually better or not.




Very funny lol

Of course we are better drivers from the uk amaslam!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u guys shud make a quick trip to India.. u will be in love with AU drivers


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> u guys shud make a quick trip to India.. u will be in love with AU drivers


Honestly Anj, aussies don't know how to drive & i don't think it takes much to get an aussie license either


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

I never thought the subject of drivers would spark such interest. I was in Haiti last month shooting a documentary so that gave me a pretty good idea of "out of the 'norm' drivers". 

Back to an unanswered question though.. anyone know of cheap temp housing? I have found a couple things online, but just wondering what a going rate is. Or if anyone knows of cheap hotel/motels. And is one suburb cheaper than the other. I speak about money, as I am coming over with a decent amount, but I am figuring buying a car outright will eat up the majority, and I'm sure there will be many incidentals.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

There aren't alot in AU, travelodge is a decent chain one and previously big4 parks have also been mentioned. Everything I've seen is the $75/night range. Not much cheaper than that.



spratrbo said:


> I never thought the subject of drivers would spark such interest. I was in Haiti last month shooting a documentary so that gave me a pretty good idea of "out of the 'norm' drivers".
> 
> Back to an unanswered question though.. anyone know of cheap temp housing? I have found a couple things online, but just wondering what a going rate is. Or if anyone knows of cheap hotel/motels. And is one suburb cheaper than the other. I speak about money, as I am coming over with a decent amount, but I am figuring buying a car outright will eat up the majority, and I'm sure there will be many incidentals.


----------



## coloradoclan (Nov 5, 2008)

spratrbo,

We have a lot in common...me, my husband and two children are moving to Melbourne from Colorado in June on a sponsored visa for two years (or more), and I am also nurse and will be working near the CBD. We should get together. When do you land? The hospital I will be working for is providing our first 3 weeks of housing in a serviced apartment, but then we are on our own. My husband is in IT, and is going over with no job...hopefully it won't take him too long to find something.


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

coloradoclan said:


> spratrbo,
> 
> We have a lot in common...me, my husband and two children are moving to Melbourne from Colorado in June on a sponsored visa for two years (or more), and I am also nurse and will be working near the CBD. We should get together. When do you land? The hospital I will be working for is providing our first 3 weeks of housing in a serviced apartment, but then we are on our own. My husband is in IT, and is going over with no job...hopefully it won't take him too long to find something.


We need to talk... we arrive June 1st and still looking for temp housing. But I'm more concerned with how did you get the hospital to pay for your first 3 weeks. WE GOT SHAFTED!!!! O'Grady/Peyton lied to us, misrepresented themselves... did you go through an agency? Just make cold calls. Very concerned as we are just not happy (and that is putting it mildly). 
Jp


----------



## coloradoclan (Nov 5, 2008)

I did everything myself, answered adds on-line, lodged the visa, arranged medicals, nursing board registration, everything. No immigration or nursing agents. It wasn't until after I accepted the job at St. Vincent's that I found out about the temporary housing benefit. I was actually disapponted as I had heard of others getting much better packages. It apparently depends on the area of nursing you are in (i.e. in demand jobs get more perks). I work in the operating room.

We don't land until June 21st, and I start work on July 6. I hope that's enough time to find a house to rent. If my husband hasn't found a job, then that will be his project.


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

coloradoclan said:


> I did everything myself, answered adds on-line, lodged the visa, arranged medicals, nursing board registration, everything. No immigration or nursing agents. It wasn't until after I accepted the job at St. Vincent's that I found out about the temporary housing benefit. I was actually disapponted as I had heard of others getting much better packages. It apparently depends on the area of nursing you are in (i.e. in demand jobs get more perks). I work in the operating room.
> 
> We don't land until June 21st, and I start work on July 6. I hope that's enough time to find a house to rent. If my husband hasn't found a job, then that will be his project.



Well this is a real kick in the pants! My wife is an OR nurse as well. The real kick of this was the agency was supposed to do all those things you just listed plus find living accomodations, pay for the flight... plus a few other things. We held their hand, scheduled EVERYTHING, they dragged their feet on everything, didn't get us any travel incentive bonus (which we later negotiated $1200AU for the plane tix), we wasted so much money on international faxes because things got so screwed up. We filled out all the visa applications... all they did was review them and send them in. For all they did they got $5000. Please excuse my venting here but my wife and I are just at our wits end with how people have been taking advantage of us. I might as well ask... what is the pay rate you negotiated and how much experience do you have? PM me if that is too private. I just know my wife will be wondering since you two are in the same field. 

Thanks for the info... hopefully we have more permanent housing by the time you land. 
JP


----------



## coloradoclan (Nov 5, 2008)

It is my understanding that most (or all?) nurses there are union, so they have a strict pay scale according to their years of experience. I am a division 1, level 4 (I think). I have just 4 years of experience. I didn't think you could negotiate salary in that situation. I also did not receive any travel incentive or pay for flights, etc. If I can figure out how to PM, we should message that way, and arrange a time to get together in Melbourne. What hospital will your wife be at? Do you have kids?


----------



## Neady29 (Jul 1, 2008)

We stayed in Apartments Ink in St Kilda in December for our reccie visit. Whilst not cheap, they worked out cheaper than a hotel and were very handy for exploring different areas, particularely Bayside. There is an Aldi supermarket right next door to the apartments - v. good for stocking up on cheap food/wine etc. 

There is also underground parking available. They are fully furnished and serviced. If you just want somewhere half decent when you land, book into the Airport hotel, which is attached to Melbourne airport. It cost $100 per night.


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

*Moving UK to Au.*

Hi, I'm living in UK with my family. Just starting the daunting process. 
I am also a Nurse. Can you let me know which agency you have used in finding a job... Many thanks, and good luck.


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

lulu037314 said:


> Hi, I'm living in UK with my family. Just starting the daunting process.
> I am also a Nurse. Can you let me know which agency you have used in finding a job... Many thanks, and good luck.


Here's what we did.. once we figured out where in AU we wanted to go my wife applied for a nursing license in that state. Every state has their own license much like it is here in the US. Just there's 6 states vs. 50. She called Victoria board after having printed out all the paperwork to review everything that needed to be sent in along with this. One of which was a certificate from the state which first issued her nursing license. Since we didn't live in that state any more it was a little difficult. On top of that you, as a nurse, cannot touch it so the state nursing board had to send directly to Victoria. 2 weeks went by after we knew Pennsylvania sent a copy of her nursing license. They confirmed they got it and everything was in order. Weeks went by and we were wondering what was going on. In the end the application was sent back as upon review something wasn't correct, but we had confirmed it was correct over the phone. 5 weeks go by in the meantime for all this. We make corrections, send back in overnighted, and begin the wait. Call a couple weeks later to see where we were... come to find out Victoria wanted my wife's ORIGINAL FIRST ISSUED CERTIFICATE!!! No one told us this, nor did we have it any more. In the end with my wife just about sobbing on the phone, someone in Victoria waived needing the original and accepted the copy. In the end the entire process took about 12 weeks and more money than we planned. 

During all this time my wife interviewed over the phone a bunch of nursing agencies basically asking them what they were going to do to deserve our business. We figured with my wife being an operating nurse she's pretty valuable. In the end O'Grady/Peyton talked the best talk. They have a slick website and convinced my wife they would fight for the "best wages" and get us the "best moving bonus" as well as a plane flight. About a month went by before we ever heard of them working on finding my wife a hospital. She finally had a phone interview which went very well and 2 weeks later we got word a formal offer was made. I kept pressing my wife "what kind of bonus" "what about plane tickets" because if the hospital won't pay, it's coming out of my pocket and I don't have a lot. She kept saying "well they have to atleast get me a plane ticket... it's on their website". In the end the contract came and we got zip, nada, nothing! We were upset to say the least. During all that time my wife had pressed the agency asking, "what kind of bonus will I get?" Their response was always "we'll have to see... don't worry about it." After we got this contract we had a long conversation with one of the managers there. It was explained to us that no-one in Melbourne is offering anything because of the recession and we would have to just deal with it. I really thought this was a BS excuse! I pressed, insisting that they go back to the hospital and make some sort of concession. I was told, "well I can try, but I'm not expecting they will." Get a call 48-hours later with the agency saying, "They've never done this before, but they came back to me offering $1200 AU if she can start in the next 3 months." We took it. But we also complained that we felt it was false advertising if they offer on their website "free plane tickets" and all they are supposedly offering. It's a long list... we were told they had to change that and were going to have their IT guy make corrections in the next week. That was a month and a half ago and and nothing has changed. Oh yeah... this also doesn't go into the details of how our visa paperwork sat on someone's desk for weeks at their office. It was just constant calls, a bunch of international overnight letters to try to expedite things which wouldn't have been necessary had someone just done their job. 

Things are finally through and we will be in MEL June 1st. But it was a long hard road to get there. And we're a bit bitter towards O'Grady/Peyton still feeling like a cow that was just shuffled through the slaughterhouse. I'm sure they have their side of the story, but the fact that they still to this day have not modified their website.. I'm sure they looked at us like a gnat that just had to be swatted away. Now we're gone and they are on to the next person, website in tact. 

Good luck with it, but be careful. I'm sure my wife will chime in here very soon to add more details.


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hiya Spratbo,

I loved your post, best of luck with the move and hope it all goes well. Me and my family were meant to be moving to Oz by the end of this month but unfortunately due to a health scare we have had to postpone for a few months, hopefully this will be us writing about our move and exerience in a couple of months. 
Please do write about your experience when you get there etc as it will be lovely to know how you got on.

Mark & Satty


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

*** Update *** Well the container came yesterday and let me just say I think this was the most stressful thing I have ever done in my life! Two major things made it stressful though. Under 24-hours from container coming I was told the container would be there at 8AM and not the 10AM agreed upon. My help wasn't arriving until 9:30. As far as I was concerned they would have to eat the extra time as the clock for me started at 10AM. But after calling them I found out that for the container to make the boat it had to be gone by noon!!! We barely made it having to make split decisions as we had too much stuff for the 20-footer. We packed it to the roof and still didn't have enough room. A friend was also video taping this... I can't wait to edit it as I plan on pin-pointing the exact moment where I LOST MY MIND! 

But when it was full and the driver went away a few beers at lunch helped... I could literally feel the stress roll away with ever sip of brew. For those planning a similar trip, just be weary that every box and every piece loaded needs to be labeled and accounted for. No mistakes. 

So after lunch my wife and I went back to the house to tidy up. Just for the sake of nitpicking my wife decided to double check the visas to the passports. I thought this overly cautious but in the process we found out that our beloved agency in London omitted a "2" for the visa that is from my passport #. I cannot believe it... another issue to contend with! Long story short, they are working on it and should not be an issue as we have an entire week before we arrive in Melbourne. Either way, it's just another one of those things that is causing me to lose my mind. 

I'll give more updates when we are closer and when there, but I feel the anticipation and the excitment as reality is setting in... we are really doing this!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI SP

thanks fro teh updates.. it feel so good reading peoples move.. ok, the loosing mind bit is scary but still.. keep us updated.. and post a link to the video.. 

cheers
anj


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> HI SP
> 
> thanks fro teh updates.. it feel so good reading peoples move.. ok, the loosing mind bit is scary but still.. keep us updated.. and post a link to the video..
> 
> ...


Oh don't mind of comments about losing my mind... dare I say this is a long time coming with other stressors. But I am fine now and having spoken to some of the people that helped me the other day they were all understanding saying things like "I cannot even imagine the stress you must be going through... don't worry" 

For what it's worth... I paid for the container yesterday and spoke with my contact. I think earlier I posted how people are leaving the US in masses. To confirm this, this woman has be shipping people's things around the globe for the past 13 years... Thursday she made 12 bookings and Friday was 18. That means a confirmed 30 people just with this one company alone are on their exodus out of the US. Her comment was "This is unheard of!" And off-handedly I commented to a good friend "I guess people are either leaving the US or building up an arsenal!" (He's purchased a ridiculous amount of guns and ammo lately) All I can say is I am glad I am doing this now than later! Citizenship, here I come!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi sp

I can imagine what a crazy life u must be leading right now, all excited plus the stress of moving, packing, thing to do, people to call, yada yada.. 

wish u luck with everything,

and its fun reading ur posts .. gives a very positive feeling


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi spratrbro

My husband and I also live in Fl... trying to get out of here. You are definitely ahead of the game. We would love to hear how things work out for you in Oz. I work as a sonographer, but I am curious to hear how and what your wife thinks of working as a nurse in Oz. 

How long exactly did it take from start to finish with your visa? Did you get a PR visa?


----------



## spratrbo (Oct 9, 2008)

*** UPDATE- WE'RE HERE!!! ***

Ah where to start.. first let me say this is the first time in weeks I have checked here and I am a little disturbed by some of the recent posts and negative things people have been experiencing lately. All I can say is that has NOT been our case. 

We left for California to see my mother for just a few days before making the jump, and in true style of how we had been treated like crap in the Orlando area, I just about got into a fight with a TSA agent at the airport that wanted to "flex" his authority. Really pathetic but my wife and I were high-fiving each other once on the plane saying adios. Fast forward to our time in California... it was really nice. At least a nice change of scenery and the people there are ofcourse different than Florida. However the last day there spent in LA just before we boarded the plane I watched a guy casing our car and about 5 seconds away from busting out the glass and snagging my daughters backpack I had told her to conceal. Fortunately I was keeping an eye on the car so I hit the remote door lock which made the car honk and the guy split like his shoes were on fire. 

That one incident aside and a lucky sighting of Will Farrell at his Land of the Lost Premier (total fluke spotting) it was pure joy from the moment we hit the Air New Zealand ticket counter. I've never flown overseas, but let me just say for a coach seat it felt like first class. We had all the movies, music, food, drinks and comfort we could handle until our eyes drifted shut. 

So let me fast forward to arrival. Right from landing we started noticing how friendly and helpful people are here. I even had the car rental agent apologizing to me she didn't have a mid-size car for me and asked if a premium car was okay at no extra charge. This has heppened in the states to me before, but it was just the manner in which we were treated. I just laughed and took it. And with just a few hours sleep I embarked on driving on the "wrong" side of the road in a city I have never been. Fortunately a few days before we left one of our many emails looking for short term rentals came through. We are now living in a 12th floor penthouse apartment in St.Kilda overlooking downtown and Phillip Bay. The beach is right across the street and the cafes and shops of Ackland St. are at my back door. It's only for a month though, but that is fine by us... it's fun but not the lifestyle I want for my wife and 13 yr old daughter. And I think I could go broke hanging out here as I could very easily spend all day sucking down coffee and dining out. 

Since here though we have been all over Melbourne and possibly figured out where we are going to live. I resisted the East and NorthEast as it would not be close to a church we have been looking at, but the suburb lifestyle there is exactly what we are used to in the states. And it's still an easy drive to church. We will start looking and bidding on rentals probably next week sometime. We also took a wonderful drive down the Mornington Penninsula to the end and taking the ferry over to other side of Phillip Bay and continuing to Geelong and back to Melbourne. IT WAS AMAZING!!! There are parts that reminded me of little California surfer towns and then we would drive a little longer and I felt as if I was back in the rolling hills of New Jersey during summer/fall. I have never seen shades of greens and browns that dazzled my eyes like this before. And we even spotted our first kangaroo that trip. I'm sure the Aussies might think that wierd as the "roos" are a nuisance to them much like deer in the NorthEast, but we had to make like tourists and video the encounter. 

Saving the best for last, the people here have been a joy to be around. I had one friend back in the states tell me to email "when the honeymoon is over" but all we ever wanted was for people to have a minimum amount of honesty and integrity which we have found to be lacking in our area of central Florida. The people here exude honesty, are hard workers, love to have fun and live life. And even today we dropped in at a local farmers market here in St. Kilda... people were laughing and smiling, strangers bumping into each other and striking up conversation. It was how I remember growing up in New Jersey back in the 70's. It's the kind of atmosphere I want my daughter to grow up in. 

If I had to put a finger on some not-so-great things here they are:
1. Groceries are more expensive. Local fruit and beef/lamb are pretty cheap, but if your main source of protien was eggs or chicken you better be making a lot of money. 
2. Gas is more expensive, but not terribly so. Last year's stupid gas prices warmed me up to filling a tank here. $50AU topped me off. 
3. Local TV sucks! Australian drama needs some good writers without overacting. But my wife and I have gotten a good laugh along the way. But right now I only have 6 channels or so.. I am sure cable TV will help. 

Thankfully my wife has signed a 2 year contract with a hospital so our 457 visa will keep us here for that duration, but we will be applying for permanent residency shortly as that comes with many perks. 

I hope this thread helps some of you... This process took 9 months for us when we got serious, but could have taken much shorter if we had things settled much sooner in the states. If you had a job lined up a 457 visa can take just a couple weeks, but for my wife the process was get the VIC nursing license, wait, use a nursing agency to set up interview, wait, take a phone interview, wait, get accepted and fill out visa paperwork, wait, get approved for visa and book plane tickets. Then hold on for the ride of your life. And if you read earlier in this thread you would know we had a very rough time with our agent and even getting the nursing license initially from Victoria. 

So in short, this was absolutely the right move for me and my family. But we have also come here with a sense of adventure, a willingness to roll with the punches, and a wanting to embrace the culture. That's it... hope to see ya here "down under"


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi spratrbo, 

Thanks for the update and welcome to the Land DownUnder :clap2:

Remember to change your location flags in your user profile now you've moved. 

We've been here nearly 2 years and we still find the people friendly, the weather great (well not so great the last 2 days but still better than the UK  ), and we still watch the kangaroos, emus, possums and other native wild life like tourists too. 

The first time strangers started talking to me I had the attitude of "What do you want?" since in the SE UK (or around London anyway) people usually want something if they talk to you. Now I love walking down the road and just passing time with complete strangers. 

I agree with the not-so-great things (although petrol is cheaper here than when we left the UK) but as you're discovering the other great things make up for it. 

Good luck with the house hunting. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi spratrbo 

Thanks for the update, it is motivating 

keep us posted on how things go for you.

cheers


----------

